

Modulation of late positive potentials inconsistent with “porn addiction” - elmar
http://www.researchgate.net/publication/278037398_Modulation_of_late_positive_potentials_by_sexual_images_in_problem_users_and_controls_inconsistent_with_porn_addiction

======
green-in-gold
Boo clickbait title. What the article actually says (from what I can see on
the first, ungated page) is that what people refer to as "porn addiction"
differs from substance addiction in certain ways (physiological responses to
the target of addiction). So maybe "addiction" is a poor metaphor for the
problem some people have in regulating porn consumption. Which is very
different from denying the existence of the problem.

~~~
ccvannorman
I was able to see the entire paper in the viewing window below the abstract.
It seems like the point of the paper is that "hypersexuality" is nothing like
substance abuse, but there are measurable effects for hypersexual vs "normal"
people, such as responding less or differently to visual sexual stimuli.

Stats: (For a 24 year old, the average was 2 partners/year, 0.6 hours/week of
porn, whereas hypersexuals reported 3.3 partners/year, 3.8 hours/week of
porn).

